# Got my Bear rug back



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Got my rug back from last year along with the skull. Love the battle wounds on his nose. Curtis at Monarch Mountain did the taxidermy. The large skull is from the rug bear,the middle one is from my sons bear last year and the end one is my bear 3 years ago.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a beautiful colored bear. I bet you were a happy camper when you got that!What state? How big did he square?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

It was taken in Montana. I haven't measured it but is by far the coolest bear I have taken.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

beautiful bear


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

got mine back as well...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Beauty! Congrats!


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking bear rug.


----------

